# Repair or replace Sram I-Motion 3 hub???



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

On my kid's bike which is an Early Rider Belter 20" Trail 3S (like this one: 2017 Early Rider Belter 20 )
the rear hub was making a terrible clanking sound under hard pedal pressure in 3rd gear.

I took it apart to find it had a broken pawl & pawl spring, spent a bit of time on the 'net trying to find parts, came up short so I just put it back together w/o the broken pawls. Fortunately it went back together but he lost 1rst gear (Much better than losing 2nd or 3rd I guess). 

Should I contact Aaron's up in Washington state about repair? Or just put a sturmey Archer X-RK4 in it?


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

Just to update the thread....Aaron at Rat City Bikes got the hub fixed up....since the bike was broken my nephew gave his circa 2008 HotRock 24 to my kid, we put all new components on it and watching him ride the HotRock he fits it MUCH better now than the Belter 20....so it's going to go off to a new home and hopefully the next kid will get years of smiles out of it.


----------



## TimmyC21 (4 d ago)

Hey! I have a 20” belter that is experiencing the same issue - how did the repair shop fix? And/or how would I go about just replacing the hub altogether with something that’s still sold 😅


----------



## shank3r (Aug 15, 2013)

TimmyC21 said:


> Hey! I have a 20” belter that is experiencing the same issue - how did the repair shop fix? And/or how would I go about just replacing the hub altogether with something that’s still sold 😅


from what I could find, there is no replacement anything for the Sram I-Motion hubs due to the recall. I shipped the wheel to Rat City Bikes, they repaired it, and shipped it back. If you want it fixed, I would suggest sending the wheel to them.


----------

